# You can use flour to thicken sauces and fluids with little aftertaste



## unidef (Aug 26, 2022)

flour works better then corn starch and leaves little flour taste, can be improved by cooking in a pot. yogurt works fine, especially for curries

also the longer you cook on low the more it develops tasteually


----------



## jennyema (Aug 26, 2022)

Tasteually


----------

